# Dying fry



## petrult (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi , I have a fair few swordtail fry tiny little ones that have just been born that I catch and put in a floating tank within the large tank of which they were born in. I have had a lot of fry die within the floating tank, is this normal? I have approx 20 at the moment and within 3 days have had 5 die. Is this unusual at all or is this just the weak ones? I don't know much about them as I have just started. 
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is the little tank solid? You will lose a few fry normally, but it is really easy to kill fish with dirty water in a tiny container.


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

i went from 22 to 7-8 healthy fry in a matter of 2 weeks they die quite often


----------



## petrult (Jul 2, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Is the little tank solid? You will lose a few fry normally, but it is really easy to kill fish with dirty water in a tiny container.


 It is quite small, and I did clean the sides down as they were a bit slimy, the tank has a few holes in underneath - would this not be enough to get clean water in and out?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not necessarily. Can you add an airstone to the box? It should help the water flow better.


----------



## petrult (Jul 2, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Not necessarily. Can you add an airstone to the box? It should help the water flow better.


Thanks will try that and see how it goes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You might want to up your water changes, too. When you have fry, you start feeding more often and you can a little ammonia spike as your filter catches up.


----------



## petrult (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, I have decided to put the fry in a tank of their own with aeration and their own filter they seem to love it and have a lot more room, so will see how that goes. Thanks for your help.


----------

